# Twiggs county 2016



## thumper523

What's going on? I haven't been down since bow opener and checking on what's the trend right now.
Has the west side seen any rain?
Mike


----------



## thumper523

*Gun Opener*

Went down and hunted opening day, we had about 2/3's of our members down. Saw some decent deer but no shooters. The daggum wind was fierce all afternoon until it laid about 6 ish. It was so dry and dusty, I couldn't see the tail end of my trailer going down dirt road. I heard some shooting but most of it was coming off Ocmulgee WMA.
Anyone else?


----------



## old florida gator

STILL that  away when left last week , bone dry and dusty. Looks like bad winter. Dry dry dry.


----------



## whitetaco02

I am hoping this week is the week it picks up!


----------



## thumper523

*Heading Down*

I will be leaving out tomorrow morning and hoping to see a good shooter. The best activity on our club always seems to be around Thanksgiving. The rut is different around the river than the rest of Twiggs. I'll be on the power line just under a mile away hoping he will come by.


----------



## thumper523

*Chasing good*

Well, I hunted Friday through Sunday and saw chasing and heard a lot of grunting. I got 2 shooters on camera and 1 came by and something has broken his main beam and 2 points on other side, let him pass. Buddy killed a 125" plus 8 pointer following a pack of does. Another member killed a basic 2 1/2 yr old 8 following a doe. Sunday was the best morning.


----------



## old florida gator

Is twiggs getting any rain????  Radar shows some in last three weeks or so.


----------



## thumper523

*rain*



old florida gator said:


> Is twiggs getting any rain????  Radar shows some in last three weeks or so.


Getting good rain. Food plots are coming up.


----------



## old florida gator

*Twiggs   damage*

Any damage in twiggs , lots of wind and tornadoes reported


----------



## thumper523

*Some damage*

We had a 12' box blind blow over that was staked to the ground, another members tri-pod and one other stand with roof gone.
Saw a lot of trees across inner roads in club, overall everything looked good.


----------



## old florida gator

good rain on radar in twiggs lately


----------

